# Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1- Gritty Noir Crime in a Fantasy World



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Betrayal is the first in a series of fantasy noir mysteries I am writing, and is 99c for kindle edition, and is available as a paperback and on Smashwords. I hope you enjoy it.

Description:

In this debut fantasy / noir series, investigators Tomis and Oath travel Opheria, a world in turmoil, seeking paid work from a variety of clients.

Traveling the roads, they come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium. Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman.

The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.
*
http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1481950398

Author page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/*

Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TP ----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

A crime noir story set in a medieval fantasy world, Betrayal is an exciting, dark new series.

Buy the ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8
Buy the paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1481950398

It is in the Smashword's premium catalog! and will be shipped to a plethora of online retailers soon!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Please join my growing, and informative, Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Also check out a review of my other fantasy, Steel, Magick and Faith, in a great blog- Brandy Nacole's blog: http://www.brandynacole.blogspot.com.au/

Thank you!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Betrayal is the first in a series of fantasy noir mysteries I am writing, and is 99c for kindle edition, and is available as a paperback. I hope you enjoy it. The sequel: Torn Minds: Opheria Tales 2, is on the way.

Description:

In this debut fantasy / noir series, investigators Tomis and Oath travel Opheria, a world in turmoil, seeking paid work from a variety of clients.

Traveling the roads, they come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium. Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman.

The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1481950398

Author page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Betrayal has been taken off Smashwords, but is still on Amazon.

Here are previews from the book: 
_
'Rain. The thunder of footsteps. He looked down to see metal arms, deadly maul nestled in them. His feet moved, but he did not move them. Looking around, he saw figures identical to him, rows and rows of golems charging forward. Ahead, the opposing army; but made of flesh. Humans, a small number of Elves and Dwarves. Fierce battle cries on their lips.

His own compatriots were quiet, unfeeling, limbs moving efficiently. The armies clashed. Steel and blood sparked and flew. His own arms swung a maul into someone's face, crushing his skull. No! He did not&#8230; could not control it. Blood splattered on his metal body as he stared at the man's dead, accusing eyes'.

'That brought Tomis back to reality. Five hundred gold! A small fortune! This wench must really need help. But that kind of reward always involved danger. The mercenary glanced at his rusty sword. 'What kind of&#8230; trouble are you in&#8230;er&#8230;'

'Lyrissa. Just call me Lyrissa'.

The name sang from her lips.

'Lyrissa. Tell us more about what you need'.

She nodded and a dark shadow cast a pall over her delicate features, her eyes reflecting sorrow. 'My fiancé, Burrick, was murdered recently'. She paused a moment, but did not come close to crying. She had obviously gotten over her tears, and was looking for something else. 'I want you gentlemen to investigate his death, and find out who did it, and why'._

Thank you!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Betrayal is now FREE on Amazon Kindle to download from RIGHT NOW until Sunday! Please check it out, and perhaps, my other works!

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Here is a description for Betrayal, and the Opheria Tales series (second one is being written right now).

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

Can Tomis and Oath solve the case for their client, the enigmatic and seductive Lyrissa, before the murderer decides to end the investigation... for good?

Amazon Author Page: amazon.com/author/tpgrish

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1, my fantasy noir short story, has been selected as Book of the Day at SpecFicDaily!

http://www.specficdaily.com

Buy it for only 99c, http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

The sequel, Torn Minds: Opheria Tales 2 is on the way!

Here is an extract:

'The desperate yell came not from the guards in front of them, but was distant, and seemed to come from the crenellations atop the wall. Tomis and Oath craned their necks to observe, as did the guards on the ground. An elderly man with billowing white robes had climbed atop a crenellation, facing the thirty foot drop, arms out-stretched and eyes closed. The yell had come from a guard running after him, trying to prevent him from jumping.

Peacefully, the man leaped off the wall, arms still spread, and eyes still closed meditatively. The onlookers watched, stunned, as the body descended, robes billowing as the man gained momentum.

_Splat._

The hardened investigators looked away or covered their eyes.

Blood had speckled the ground metres away from the point of impact, where the body lay compressed. A pool of blood formed, tracing the cobblestone patterns in the road that travelled the outer circumference of the city walls.

Several guards ran to the spot where the man had landed, crowding over the body and frantically issuing orders. Tomis and Oath caught a glimpse over the shoulders of the guards as they walked past, and although the brief window of inspection they could steal did not yield many details, the glint of green drew their eyes to a distinctive ring on the man's right index finger. A robust, many-faceted green garnet sat on top of the gold frame, with tiny golden wings protruding out over the frame and above the sides of the gem.'


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

To discuss the books of T.P. Grish, join the growing community at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

We've gone from 32 members to 73 members in a couple of weeks. Still small numbers, but its improving. I think you might find a book you like.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Just want to be informed about new books, and sales on existing books? Please sign up to my discreet mailing list:

https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Information about all my books:

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Check out the promo for my other fantasy book, live on http://thecheapebook.com/live/, in the top left corner.

Have a great day!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

'Rain. The thunder of footsteps. He looked down to see metal arms, deadly maul nestled in them. His feet moved, but he did not move them. Looking around, he saw figures identical to him, rows and rows of golems charging forward. Ahead, the opposing army; but made of flesh. Humans, a small number of Elves and Dwarves. Fierce battle cries on their lips.

His own compatriots were quiet, unfeeling, limbs moving efficiently. The armies clashed. Steel and blood sparked and flew. His own arms swung a maul into someone's face, crushing his skull. No! He did not&#8230; could not control it. Blood splattered on his metal body as he stared at the man's dead, accusing eyes'.

'That brought Tomis back to reality. Five hundred gold! A small fortune! This wench must really need help. But that kind of reward always involved danger. The mercenary glanced at his rusty sword. 'What kind of&#8230; trouble are you in&#8230;er&#8230;'

'Lyrissa. Just call me Lyrissa'.

The name sang from her lips.

'Lyrissa. Tell us more about what you need'.

She nodded and a dark shadow cast a pall over her delicate features, her eyes reflecting sorrow. 'My fiancé, Burrick, was murdered recently'. She paused a moment, but did not come close to crying. She had obviously gotten over her tears, and was looking for something else. 'I want you gentlemen to investigate his death, and find out who did it, and why'.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

'Rain. The thunder of footsteps. He looked down to see metal arms, deadly maul nestled in them. His feet moved, but he did not move them. Looking around, he saw figures identical to him, rows and rows of golems charging forward. Ahead, the opposing army; but made of flesh. Humans, a small number of Elves and Dwarves. Fierce battle cries on their lips.

His own compatriots were quiet, unfeeling, limbs moving efficiently. The armies clashed. Steel and blood sparked and flew. His own arms swung a maul into someone's face, crushing his skull. No! He did not&#8230; could not control it. Blood splattered on his metal body as he stared at the man's dead, accusing eyes'.

'That brought Tomis back to reality. Five hundred gold! A small fortune! This wench must really need help. But that kind of reward always involved danger. The mercenary glanced at his rusty sword. 'What kind of&#8230; trouble are you in&#8230;er&#8230;'

'Lyrissa. Just call me Lyrissa'.

The name sang from her lips.

'Lyrissa. Tell us more about what you need'.

She nodded and a dark shadow cast a pall over her delicate features, her eyes reflecting sorrow. 'My fiancé, Burrick, was murdered recently'. She paused a moment, but did not come close to crying. She had obviously gotten over her tears, and was looking for something else. 'I want you gentlemen to investigate his death, and find out who did it, and why'.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

'Rain. The thunder of footsteps. He looked down to see metal arms, deadly maul nestled in them. His feet moved, but he did not move them. Looking around, he saw figures identical to him, rows and rows of golems charging forward. Ahead, the opposing army; but made of flesh. Humans, a small number of Elves and Dwarves. Fierce battle cries on their lips.

His own compatriots were quiet, unfeeling, limbs moving efficiently. The armies clashed. Steel and blood sparked and flew. His own arms swung a maul into someone's face, crushing his skull. No! He did not&#8230; could not control it. Blood splattered on his metal body as he stared at the man's dead, accusing eyes'.

'That brought Tomis back to reality. Five hundred gold! A small fortune! This wench must really need help. But that kind of reward always involved danger. The mercenary glanced at his rusty sword. 'What kind of&#8230; trouble are you in&#8230;er&#8230;'

'Lyrissa. Just call me Lyrissa'.

The name sang from her lips.

'Lyrissa. Tell us more about what you need'.

She nodded and a dark shadow cast a pall over her delicate features, her eyes reflecting sorrow. 'My fiancé, Burrick, was murdered recently'. She paused a moment, but did not come close to crying. She had obviously gotten over her tears, and was looking for something else. 'I want you gentlemen to investigate his death, and find out who did it, and why'.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

Just made a new cover:



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNONR8

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Also, the sequel to my fantasy book, Steel, Magick and Faith is coming out on June 1st. It is called 'The Shard of Palrinah'. To celebrate, a free paperback copy can be won, as well as digital copies for two runners up. To enter, simply sign up to my mailing list. Also, Steel, Magick and Faith is on sale for 99c at Smashwords, just use coupon code 'AT85P' here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Also, the sequel to my fantasy book, Steel, Magick and Faith is coming out on June 1st. It is called 'The Shard of Palrinah'. To celebrate, a free paperback copy can be won, as well as digital copies for two runners up. To enter, simply sign up to my mailing list. Also, Steel, Magick and Faith is on sale for 99c at Smashwords, just use coupon code 'AT85P' here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Interested in a noir crime story set in a medieval fantasy world?

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

*Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366*

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

*Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

The sequel, Torn Minds, is coming soon!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

The sequel, Torn Minds, is coming soon!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

_'Rain. The thunder of footsteps. He looked down to see metal arms, deadly maul nestled in them. His feet moved, but he did not move them. Looking around, he saw figures identical to him, rows and rows of golems charging forward. Ahead, the opposing army; but made of flesh. Humans, a small number of Elves and Dwarves. Fierce battle cries on their lips.

His own compatriots were quiet, unfeeling, limbs moving efficiently. The armies clashed. Steel and blood sparked and flew. His own arms swung a maul into someone's face, crushing his skull. No! He did not&#8230; could not control it. Blood splattered on his metal body as he stared at the man's dead, accusing eyes'._

'That brought Tomis back to reality. Five hundred gold! A small fortune! This wench must really need help. But that kind of reward always involved danger. The mercenary glanced at his rusty sword. 'What kind of&#8230; trouble are you in&#8230;er&#8230;'

'Lyrissa. Just call me Lyrissa'.

The name sang from her lips.

'Lyrissa. Tell us more about what you need'.

She nodded and a dark shadow cast a pall over her delicate features, her eyes reflecting sorrow. 'My fiancé, Burrick, was murdered recently'. She paused a moment, but did not come close to crying. She had obviously gotten over her tears, and was looking for something else. 'I want you gentlemen to investigate his death, and find out who did it, and why'.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

The sequel, Torn Minds, is coming soon!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smashwords-book-273366-tp-grish/1115338418

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/book-_DATdQ5-lEO9qpbKqV8Mjg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/betrayal-opheria-tales-1/_/R-400000000000001034379

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000273366/Grish-T.-P.-Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1/1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273366

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

The sequel, Torn Minds, is coming soon!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Opheria Tales is a noir crime series set in a gritty, medieval fantasy world. Opheria used to be a world ruled by decadent, wealthy and corrupt empires, but massive rebellions rocked and shattered the world, resulting in the Post-Rebellion world of many isolated towns and crumbling cities, and factions grasping for power. The perfect setting for mismatched investigators-for-hire to make a living.

Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1

Traveling the roads, investigators-for-hire Tomis and Oath come across a town called GrandOak. The town has seen better days, and has recently been annexed by the powerful Magisterium.

Tomis and Oath are contracted by a mysterious woman to investigate the murder of her fiance, a well-respected townsman. The world of Opheria is a dangerous and immoral place, and in their quest to find the truth about the murder, the duo will have to face mortal danger, and unravel a web of lies and betrayal.

The fantasy/noir short story is available for 99c.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This story is a fantasy story with a noir crime bent. Give it a go! it's a short story.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Join Tomis and Oathkeeper on their adventures! This story is a fantasy story with a noir crime bent. Give it a go! it's a short story.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Join Tomis and Oathkeeper on their adventures! This story is a fantasy story with a noir crime bent. Give it a go! it's a short story.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------

